# Festplatten werden nicht mehr erkannt



## jenno (18. April 2005)

Hallo an alle,

es geht um folgende Situation:

in meinem Rechner sind schon ne ganze Weile 3 Festplatten, alles einwandfrei.  Bis ich vor kurzem eine vierte dazugestopft habe.  Das ging ca. 1 Stunde gut, bis die vierte Festplatte ausfiel und nicht mehr erkannt wurde.

Nach einem Neustart wurden nur noch 2 von den 4 Festplatten erkannt.  Jetzt kann ich alles drehen und wenden und probieren und tun und lassen, es ist nichts zu machen.  Wenn ich mehr als zwei Festplatten angeschlossen habe, dann startet der Rechner nicht mehr ordnungsgemäss, bleibt entweder während des booten hängen oder gibt mir einen Bluescreen in Windows.

Hier meine Systemdaten (mit den ursprünglichen 3 Festplatten):
- CD Brenner
- CD Laufwerk
- Abit BH6 Mainboard
- 900 Mhz celeron
- 640 MB Ram
- Festplatten: 2x ATA-100 10Gb Seagate, 1x Maxtor 40GB ATA-100 
- PCI Raid controler für die 40GB HD
- Creative Live 5.1 Soundcard
- AGP Matrox G400, 1. Monitor
- PCI Matrox Marvel G200, 2. Monitor
- 3com 100Mb PCI Netzwerkkarte
- Netzteil: das was beim Kauf im Gehäuse war (wahrscheinlich zu wenig Leistung für das was alles noch im Rechner steckt)

Nach einigem Lesen hier im Forum habe ich die Vermutung, dass das Netzteil der Teufel ist.  Zuviel Rechenleistung gefragt und dann hats irgendwie die vierte Festplatte ausgehakt und damit irgendwas kaputt gemacht.

Was denkt ihr?  Und hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das Problem fixen kann?


----------



## Sinac (18. April 2005)

Ich würde auch in erster Linie auf das Netzteil tippen, probier mal ein größeres, min. 350 Watt. Die sind nicht teuer und das brauchst du sowieso, denn ein kleineres macht sowas nicht lange und stabil.
Ansonsten könnte das Mainboard oder der RAID-Controller ne Macke haben, werden die beiden Platten an allen Ports erkannt?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

